# Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!



## nureinangler (22. September 2011)

Guten Tag, ich habe meine Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen in NRW und bräuchte dringend Rat womit ich anfangen könnte.

Habe mir schon den Hauptthread bezüglich der Prüfung in NRW angeschaut, und gemerkt das viele der Links mittlerweile "offline" sind.

Könnte mir jemand möglichst detailiert Anlaufstellen nennen wo ich üben könnte, und wie genau ich es angehen sollte?

Einen Vorbereitungskurs kann ich mir leider finanziell nicht mehr erlauben, deswegen muss ich es in Eigenarbeit bewältigen 


Hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei zumindest ein wenig behiflich sein, um nicht mehr nur im Urlaub in Frankreich angeln zu dürfen! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
-nureinangler-


----------



## Bundy110 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*

Wenn ich das so richtig verstehe,willst Du an einer Prüfung zum Fischereischein teilnehmen bzw machen...oder.?
Aber seit wann kann man an der Prüfung teilnehmen ohne einen Lehrgang-b.z.w. Vorbereitungskurs zu machen...???????? Das ist für mich sehr unwarscheinlich.Tue Dich am besten da nochmals genau informieren.Ich persönlich muste einen Lehr-bzw Vorbereizungskurs absolvieren,sonst hätte man mich erst garnicht zure Prüfung zugelassen(Kosten bei mir waren Kursgebühr 85€+15€ Prüfungsgebühr=100€) So wars bei Mir in Thüringen und ich vermute mal,in den anderen Bundesländern wird es sich ähnlich verhalten...


----------



## nureinangler (22. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*

Ein Lehrgang ist nicht von Nöten.
Zumindest in NRW nicht.

Die Zulassung zur Prüfung hab ich schriftlich bei der Anmeldung zu dieser bekommen.
Nachdem ich eine Anmeldegebühr entrichten musste.

L.g. nureinangler


----------



## Firehawk81 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*

http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/4_4_lehr_pruef_fischereischeine.html

Klick mal in der Mitte auf Testprüfung hier!

Da kannste mal schauen was auf dich zu kommt.


----------



## Bundy110 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*



nureinangler schrieb:


> Ein Lehrgang ist nicht von Nöten.
> Zumindest in NRW nicht.
> 
> Die Zulassung zur Prüfung hab ich schriftlich bei der Anmeldung zu dieser bekommen.
> ...


 
Sorry,wuste ich nicht das es da anderst laufen tut...


----------



## fenmaus (22. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*

_*Hallo,
hier die Adresse:
*_*Thüringen*

Die Prüfung ist bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde abzulegen, in deren Zuständigkeitsbereich der Antragsteller seine Hauptwohnung hat. Mit Einwilligung der zuständigen Unteren Fischereibehörde kann die Prüfung auch vor dem Prüfungsausschuss einer anderen Fischereibehörde abgelegt werden. Die Prüfungstermine werden von den Unteren Fischereibehörden nach Bedarf, jedoch mindestens einmal im Jahr angesetzt. Sie sind von der Unteren Fischereibehörde mindestens 3 Monate zuvor in ortsüblicher Weise öffentlich bekannt zu geben. 
*Fachgebiete
*
1. Allgemeine Fischkunde

2. Spezielle Fischkunde

3. Gewässerkunde

4. Natur-, Tier- und Umweltschutz

5. Gerätekunde

6. Gesetzeskunde
 Die schriftliche Prüfung besteht aus einem Fragebogen mit je 10 Fragen aus jedem Fachgebiet, insgesamt 60 Fragen, die innerhalb 90 Minuten zu beantworten sind. Bestanden hat, wer mindestens 45 Fragen und aus jedem Fachgebiet 6 Fragen richtig beantworten hat.
*Kontakt
*
Thüringer Ministerium für Landwirtschaft, Naturschutz und Umwelt
Beethovenstraße 3
99096 Erfurt 
*Referenzen:

*Unsere Unterlagen werden in einer Vielzahl von Vorbereitungskursen zur Fischerprüfung eingesetzt, unter anderem bei:

Thüringer Landesangelfischereiverband e. V., Erfurt
Angelfischerverband Ostthüringen e. V., Meuselwitz
Ausbilder Manfred Goldschmidt, Themar
AV Nördlicher Ettersberg e. V., Berlstedt
AV Saalfeld e. V., Saalfeld
Angelverein Weida und Umgebung e. V., Steinsdorf
Fischereischule der IG Großbrembach, Erfurt
Angler-Union Jena, Jena
Kreisfischereiverein Saale-Wisenta e. V., Schleiz
SFV „Talsperre“ e.V. Deesbach, Steinheid
Anglerverein 1955 Triebes e. V., Zeulenroda/Triebes
_*Alles gute und viel Erfolg*_


----------



## Hecht Moritz (22. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*

In Bayern braucht man einen Vorbereitungskurs


----------



## nureinangler (22. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*

Ich weiß nicht inwiefern mir diese Adressensammlung helfen soll, zumal ich aus *NRW* komme. 

Zudem hat sich die Frage nach dem nötigen Vorbereitungskurs geklärt.
Er ist in NRW *nicht* erforderlich um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden.

Ich bitte deswegen darum aus diesem Thread keine Diskussion über die Notwendigkeit eines Vorbereitungskurs zur Prüfungszulassung, zu machen.

Nebenbei schon mal einen herzlichen Dank an firehawk81,
bezieht sich zwar auf Sachsen aber ich schätze es wird sich nicht allzu sehr unterscheiden.
In NRW besteht die Prüfung jedoch auch aus einem praktischen Teil; Ruten zusammenbauen für verschiedene Zielfische und ähnliches.
Gibts für diese praxisbezogenen Sachen, Links?


liebe grüße
-nureinangler-


----------



## Bundy110 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Hallo,*_
> _*hier die Adresse:*_
> *Thüringen*
> 
> ...


 
Ahhhhhhhh,kommt mir sehr bekannt vor diese Worte...Hab ja meine Prüfung hier in Thüringen wo ich wohne gemacht..


----------



## Roy Digerhund (22. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*

Kauf dir ein Buch mit den Fragen(Fischerprüfung leicht gemacht) und lies dir das ein paar mal durch. Du musst allerdings noch an Gerätzusammenstellungen für die prakt. Püfung bekommen. Woher kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da es bei mir zu lange her ist.
Gruss ROY


----------



## nureinangler (22. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein Buch mit den Fragen(Fischerprüfung leicht gemacht) und lies dir das ein paar mal durch. Du musst allerdings noch an Gerätzusammenstellungen für die prakt. Püfung bekommen. Woher kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da es bei mir zu lange her ist.
> Gruss ROY



Bei den Preisen für so manch ein Buch, könnt ich gleich ein Vorbereitungskurs besuchen 
Hab's als Student leider momentan nicht so dicke.
Somit muss das Internet und die darin befindlichen Wissenssammlungen herhalten.


----------



## Anglero (22. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*

Dieser Link führt z.B. zu den Fragen mit Übungsmöglichkeit usw.:
http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung-nrw

Alles Weitere, wie z.B. Lernsoftware im entsprechenden Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111402
etwa ab Seite 60: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111402&page=60

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## carphunter1678 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*

Ich empfehle dir wirklich einen Lehrgang, weil die Sachen von Kreis zu Kreis anders sind.
Bei mir in Krefeld musste ich Ruten montieren und in Wesel nicht...


gruß Dennis


----------



## nureinangler (22. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*

Habe leider die 90€ die für den Lehrgang anfallen würden momentan nicht, und zudem hat der Lehrgang bereits angefangen, und ein Lehrgang in einem anderen Kreis zu besuchen würde somit wenig Sinn machen.

Ich gehe momentan (prüfungstechnisch) vom schlimmsten aus weshalb ich mir alles zu gemüte führen werde.

Die Fragebögen von " http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung-nrw " hab ich schon zum größten Teil inne, und Knotenkunde hab ich sicherheitshalber auch mit ins Programm genommen, und bin darin sicherer als überall sonst.
Unsicherheiten bereiten mir letztlich nur die zielfischbezogenen Rutenbauten.
Mir ist auch bewusst das es relativ kurzfristig ist oder auch nicht,  aber ich will wenn es nicht klappen sollte (was ich keinesfalls hoffe) wenigstens die Gewissheit haben das ich das bestmögliche ohne Vorbereitungslehrgang unternommen habe, um zu bestehen.


L.g. nureinangler


----------



## Anglero (22. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*

Ob man Montagen zusammenbauen oder nur zusammenlegen muss, ist auch schon der einzige Unterschied neben einer evtl. "Bremsprobe". Ansonsten ist die Prüfung in ganz NRW einheitlich, auch das Material für den praktischen Teil. Die geforderten Montagen sind sehr einfach (keep it simple) und teilweise im entsprechenden Thread geposted. Die Prüfung ist bei mir noch recht frisch, weshalb ich gerne mit gespeichertem Wissen weiterhelfe, aber bitte im o.g. Thread. Ab ca. Seite 50 würde ich den auf jeden Fall lesen...

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Joker66 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*

Hallöle,

beim ASV-Nienborg findest du nicht nur die Prüfungsfragen, sondern auch noch die 10 Angelmontage die du können musst.
 schauste mal hier

Weiter musst du die Fische für die Praktische Prüfung können.
da gukkste mal hier 

Das sollte im großen und ganzen helfen 

Drück dich de Daumen, - Petri


----------



## Joker66 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*

Nachtrag für die praktische Prüfung:

Bei den Angelmontagen ist zu beachten das du das "eigentliche Werkzeug" was man zum angeln braucht in richtiger Reihenfolge legst.
Kescher - Maßband- Fischtöter - Messer - Hakenlöser

Zumindest hat mich unser Kursleiter mehrfach auf die wichtigkeit der Reihenfolge hingewiesen.


Petri


----------



## Anglero (22. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*

Das ist jetzt mein letzter Beitrag hier. Die Fischtafeln aus Nienborg sind passwortgeschützt. Die Montagen entsprechen nicht unbedingt der Prüfungsrealität. Alles Weitere im NRW-Thread.


----------



## nureinangler (22. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*

Vielen Dank schon mal an alle hilfreichen Poster 
Das mit den nötigen Angelmontagen hat ich auch noch nicht gemerkt, das die dort aufgeführt sind^^

Ich werd mir jetzt täglich das Programm rein pfeifen bis zum Prüfungstermin, OHNE dabei Nachtschichten einzulegen.
Dann müssten die Chancen gut stehen, das es klappt denk ich 

Soweit schein ich gut mit Übungsmaterial versorgt zu sein, wenn jemand jedoch noch was da hätte was hilfreich sein könnte, immer her damit 

lg. nureinangler


----------



## beerchen (22. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*

Auf Fangplatz.de, kannst Du die Prüfungsfragen und die Rutenzusammenstellung lernen. Find ich besser als beim asvnienborg.
Die Fischkarten kannste Dir evtl. von jemandem besorgen der nen Vorbereitungskurs gemacht hat!
Ich habe heute Abend die Karten beim Infoabend des Kurses bekommen, und muss sagen das die Bilder im Netz oft anders aussehen! Also besser die Originale besorgen!

Die Bilder die Joker66 verlinkt hat, sind aber wohl die originalen!


----------



## nureinangler (26. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*

So das Fazit nach einigen Übungsrunden...
Bis jetzt läufts ganz ok, leider ist fangplatz.de momentan unerreichbar 
Allerdings kommt es mir so vor, als sei die Fischerprüfungsvorbereitung auf nienborg effizienter...

Bei fangplatz.de kommt es sehr oft vor das man in den einzelnen Bereichen selbst nach x-Wiederholungen immer noch die gleichen fragen bekommt.
Da finde ich Nienborg wesentlich effizienter, da ich zum teil bereits beim zweiten Durchgang pro Bereich alles richtig beantworte 
Und die fragen sind anscheinend identisch, also sei es drum 
Was noch verbesserungswürdig ist, ist das praktische Zusammenstellen...
Damit übte ich bereits auf fangplatz aber mache doch immer noch einige Fehler.
Ich schätze das liegt daran das ich ganz speziell bei der Zusammenstellung mir die sachen eher merken könnte, wenn ich wüsste wieso so und nicht anders.

Zudem mach ich mir sorgen, bei der Fischbilderkennung, muss ich da zur jeweiligen Fischart auch das Mindesmaß sowie Schonzeit wissen?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (26. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*

Musst du m.M.n. nicht wissen.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Joker66 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung in 3 Wochen :O!!*

Nein Schonzeiten/Mindesmaß brauchst du nicht - Ausnahme sind Schonzeiten/Mindesmaß die in den Prüfungsfragen gestellt werden.

Hilfreich kann aber die Größe sein - bei den einen oder anderen Fischkarten erkennst du daran die Art 
zB Hasel (30cm) und der Rapfen(100cm) - bei den beiden sehen die Karten in der Prüfung sehr gleich aus - durch die Größenangabe auf der Karte kann man sie aber sehr gut bestimmen 


Petri


----------

